# Food Safety News - 07/10/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 10, 2021)

*Norovirus outbreak in UK and Hong Kong linked to oysters*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 10, 2021 12:03 am
People are sick in the United Kingdom and Hong Kong after eating oysters contaminated with norovirus. Reports suggest at least 100 people are ill in the UK with 12 cases in Hong Kong from raw oysters produced by Whitstable Oyster Company in the UK. Specialists from Public Health England (PHE), the Food Standards Agency (FSA)... Continue Reading


----------

